# Upstate NY, Looking to adopt.



## B_White (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello,

I have been following this forum for some time now, and it has been a tremendous help. So thank you to all.

I am finally in a good position to adopt. If anyone has any information on any adoptable dogs in the Upstate NY area please contact me. 

I am looking for a young active dog. Preferable 2 years old or younger, but would consider a little older. Color doesn't really matter as long as he/she is not white (wife's preference). He/she needs to be good with children, and cats. 

I currently work with the NYS Police, and my wife works for the County. We have one child, and we live in a single family house that we own. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Brenton


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you contacted any of the rescues in New York? I know there are lots of GSD's on Petfinder for NY. But with your criteria it would probably be best to go thru a rescue to find a good match.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

What part of Upstate NY? I know there is a GSD rescue in the Rochester/Buffalo area. Several members on this board are involved with them.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

http://www.bigdogsbighearts.com/


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would take this dog in a heartbeat if I didn't have a houseful, he's not in NY and I'm not sure how close to you he is,,but he sounds like an awesome dog who needs to be rehomed..read thru the entire thread /updated pics
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1029736&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I ditto Diane!! He's gorgeous. 

There is also a 5 mth old sable in a humane society in Dallas GA. It's possible transport could be arranged for you if you talked to one of the rescues.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1028236&page=1#Post1028236


----------



## B_White (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you for all the replies and advise. It is greatly appreciated.

What is the process like for Big Dogs Big Hearts? They have a black GSD available that I would be very interested in.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

They have an online application you can fill in. There is also contact info - why don't you shoot them an email?


----------



## lheberg3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Brenton,

I am the application coordinator and a foster home for Big Dogs, Big Hearts Rescue Inc. (I am currently fostering Bodie, Hank, and Sally). Our process is such that we ask you to first submit an adoption application. We check personal references and if you have current/past dogs we will check your vet reference as well. After the application is processed we do a home visit. If there is a specific dog that you are interested in we try our best to bring that dog to your home visit, otherwise we bring another well socialized dog with us. All of our foster dogs stay a minimum of three weeks in our foster homes. Many of the foster homes have children and cats, and if there is a dog that you are interested in that does not live with either we will test them prior to placing them in your home. 

If there is a GSD that you are specifically interested the best thing to do is to contact the foster home that the dog is currently in to gain more information and to see if it could be a potential fit for you and your family. Under each summary of the dog is the foster homes e-mail address. We also have a Meet and Greet in both Rochester and Buffalo each Saturday where you can come out and meet our dogs. You can find more specific information about M&G on our website. If you have any other questions please feel ask!

Lindsay


----------



## B_White (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello, 

Sorry this took so long to reply to...I was having a little computer problem.

I mailed in an application to BDBH I am really interested in Johnny, Henry or Nellie. I am crossing my fingers for one of these fine companions. 

I have also applied to Shepherds HOPE Rescue.

The members of this forum have been great with helping me, and I am greatful to all who have been replying and PMing me. THANKS!


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow. Surprised no one mentioned Brightstar. http://www.brightstargsd.org 

Please feel free to check out our website.


----------

